# Knitting Group Near Reston Virginia?



## christopherann1 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've lived in the Washington area since the late 80s but recently moved to Reston where I don't know many people yet. I love knitting and I love people so I'm in search of a group which is open to new members. An

Are there any out there? 

Christopher Ann


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

I would check at the yarn stores. My daughter lives in Herndon/Reston, and she introduced me to Nature's Yarn in Fairfax , which is great. She keeps giving me gift certificates, which I use when I go up for a visit.She also told me she found another place nearby, but didn't tell me the name. I think she said that one's in Vienna. You might be able to call and ask.


----------



## christopherann1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you for your suggestions. I'll check them both out.

Christopher Ann


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Look online for Knitting Meetups in Reston. There are many knit or crochet Meetup groups in Northern Virginia welcoming new members.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't know of any groups, but a wonderful LYS is moving in April from Brunswick Maryland to Purcellville Virginia, which is twenty-two miles away from Reston. She always has people knitting there and lots of social things to do.


----------



## christopherann1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Great to know. I'll check it out.


----------



## christopherann1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Great to know. I'll check it out.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Forgot to tell you the name. It's Two Rivers, or at least that was the name in Brunswick, where there were two rivers. Not sure if there are two rivers in Purcellville.


----------



## jasknits (Mar 3, 2015)

The Purls of Distinction is a TKGA guild that meets at the Reston police station community room (opposite the Reston Regional Library) normally on the 4th Wednesday of each month - weather permitting. Because we couldn't get the community room on our usual night for Feb., that meeting is tonight Mar 3. The normal March meeting will be the 25th.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

christopherann1 said:


> I've lived in the Washington area since the late 80s but recently moved to Reston where I don't know many people yet. I love knitting and I love people so I'm in search of a group which is open to new members. An
> 
> Are there any out there?
> 
> Christopher Ann


Hi...LYS in Vienna is Uniquities. Lovely yarn shop.


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

I belong to Prince William Purlers. We meet in Manassas the first Tuesday of the month. Tonight, if the weather holds 7PM.
8730 Sudley Road, Just past Prince William Hospital on Rt 234.
We have a great group. I don't know how to send a PM or I would give you more info.


----------



## teach-them-to-knit (Oct 18, 2014)

Wednesdays 6PM at Santini's in the Home Depot Shopping Center at 11804 Baron Cameron Avenue. Marie is the coordinator. Good group of women. Look for several tables of knitting needles! I'll see you in July!


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

It sounds like there are lots to choose from. You should easily be able to find a group ( or two) that's a good fit!


----------



## christopherann1 (Mar 1, 2015)

I thank you all for your many responses. What a community builder this group is at so many levels. You have given me a wealth of suggestions.!


----------

